# Agility - when to compete?



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I think it all depends on the dog. You should have solid weaves and a reliable teeter before you start competing. You should do fun runs to start gaining experience outside of your classes and see how your dog is in different situations and venues.

i started training in Agility with my dog when he was four years and started competing in AKC agility about 4 months later but in JWW only at the time. It took another 10 months before we were ready for Standard because of the teeter. However, once I purchased one, his teeter training went relatively fast because I was able to work with him on it every day for about 5 monts. 

Starting with an older dog helped us start trialing quicker because he was more focused. He isn't crazy fast and was easy for a newbie like me to start competing relatively fast. When I look at the videos of our Novice JWW runs now I cringe - I'm lucky he is such a good boy because my handling looks pretty bad.

So....in summary, don't rush, you'll know when it time based on how you do in fun runs and your trainer should be able to give you advice also.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

omg you can BUY THE EQUIPMENT?!?!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sydney's Mom said:


> omg you can BUY THE EQUIPMENT?!?!


Yes. Lol. I have seen ads on training sites.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - yes you can buy the equipment. 

I would consider weave poles, teeter and a few jumps as a minimum. Tunnels are useful but make sure they can stand up to use and are well anchored so they don't move.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm actually a really smart person. I don't know why I didn't consider this before.

My parents (whom I visit almost each weekend) live in the country with 50+ acres of space. 

Does anyone (preferably from Canada to avoid shipping) have any reccos on places to look?


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

The only place that I have found good quality equipment is from Clean Run.... unfortunately the shipping is horrible, but the products hold up amazingly. I make my own jumps and weaves, so I only purchase the tunnels and chutes from them to cut my costs.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I was thinking of making my own jumps! Or, asking my dad to.  I'm a grown up, but he's handy so why not?  What do you make them out of?

How did you make the weaves?

This is very exciting to me!!!!!!


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

I made mine out of PVC piping. They have all of the pipe and connectors your need for a good price. I make wing jumps too.

I will try to get a photo of my equipment to post.


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

Here are some very old photo's from when I was in University... and a few from last year. I have made a few improvements to the design, will try to get some more photo's soon.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This is awesome! Looks like you are using some sort of peg for the jump rail holder?


----------



## readmeli (Apr 10, 2013)

Start competing when you feel comfortable.  I waited 3 years! Then when I finally did go, I was like... shoot... I shoulda done this 2 years ago!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You can easily make PVC jumps. I recommend looking up "clip and go", for jump cups. Literally you can clip on and use. We secured ours with a screw. 

We made our teeter out of wood. It has lived outside (Michigan) and lasted. We need to re do the base soon. Do not look at a PVC teeter. They are not strong enough for the weight if a golden. 

As for when are you ready.... Matches/show & go or whatever they are called around you is a great place to get your feet wet and see how your training is coming. Investing in weaves even making stab in the ground poles, is money well spent. I have 2 sets plus stab in the grounds. Teeter and weaves are the two obstacles that require the most time and patience. I trained Belle for at least 2 years prior to trialing. I would think she was another year or 2 into trialing before her weaves were reliable. She never got comfortable with them some dogs never are. If you have a good instructor talk to them about your goals, they can help you get on the track to achieving them. 

Ann


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Thanks all! I've literally spent ALL night looking this up.

My parents are fine with me taking up some space on their acres for this and my mom offered to do the jumps with me next weekend. I think I'll enlist my dad for the wood teeter.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Sydney's Mom said:


> I was thinking of making my own jumps! Or, asking my dad to.  I'm a grown up, but he's handy so why not?  What do you make them out of?
> 
> How did you make the weaves?
> 
> This is very exciting to me!!!!!!


Where do you train? I am east of the city and we're just going to start our first full season competing this summer! We have done one AAC trial, and one CKC trial, still learning!

I made my own weaves, but very cheaply. I bought the PVC poles and cut them to 3ft tall (and bought some electical tape for "pretty"). Bought 12" nails and hammered them into the ground halfway and popped the PVC poles on top. Pic below is from when we started, he went from not weaving at all, to full set (12) of straight weaves in less than 2 weeks. Then this set is now totally useless as he barges through them (knocks them with his shoulders) and the nails in the ground aren't strong enough without be having to re-set them into a new spot each time, so I think I am going to make a PVC base for them so they can still be useful!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

PS I thought about this more after posting!

I didn't know when to start competing either, my other factor was that I was pregnant and after 6 months in I couldn't really run him any longer! I started attending trials with Fin (not entering or competing) just to check them out and get a feel for what they were all about. It helped me see that one....everyone was super helpful and I probably drove them (my trainer and others who compete with her) crazy asking questions. Two, I would see certain dogs run in the classes we'd start in (if we were competing), see their strengths and weaknesses and that made me feel comfortable. I popped Fin over a few warm up jumps at the trials to see how he was in terms of responsiveness in another setting too!

My trainer ran him in his first trial a week before my due date last Fall. It worked out good because he got to learn before I did in the ring, and even though he's only done two trials ever, I think that helped my confidence, knowing he can do it, we as a team just need to get in there and learn! I ran the 2nd trial with him (January, my first time away from baby!) and it was so awesome to get to do!

Do you know what trials you might want to do (CPE, CKC, AAC, etc)?


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

ILoveMyGolden I just saw your responses!

I train at All About Dogs. We've been doing it since last summer. Still learning weaves and teeter, need contact practice, and jump height. If we got jump height down we could likely try some jumper runs (if they had no weaves).

I too am planning on visiting some trials this summer to see what it's like, and hope that we can start entering some things later this fall and into next year. There is a trial near my parents (who are in London) this fall that I may have my eye on. 

We're setting up some jumps this weekend, and will add more pieces as time allows for extra practice. 

PS - I have NO idea what I want to do. I got Sydney at 2 so I don't have papers for her - not sure we'd be welcome at the CKC? Shame... she's as "golden" as they get in terms of confirmation. So maybe AAC?!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Sydney's Mom said:


> ILoveMyGolden I just saw your responses!
> 
> I train at All About Dogs. We've been doing it since last summer. Still learning weaves and teeter, need contact practice, and jump height. If we got jump height down we could likely try some jumper runs (if they had no weaves).
> 
> ...


We are going to AAC Regionals in June! CPE is another option, and I think there's UKI too (though even less familiar with that one). We will do a few local AAC trials, but focus on CKC. I know you could run at CKC without papers, only because I heard someone say it, but I'm not sure what the process is!

What jump height will she jump at? That's my only beef with the different associations! He jumps 20" in the CKC, supposed to jump 26" in AAC, but I jump him in the 22" specials, as he's not even 22" at the shoulder, so jumping 26" just seems insane to me.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I made a tire jump, table, A-frame, jumps - tons of jumps! but have only been able to buy tunnels. I can probably make a shute but I will probably pass and just by a teeter, shute and dog walk! Silly me, I gave everything I made as gifts to my sister but she lives not too far away and we can practice together!
Just started my puppy in Agility March and I hope to be competing next year. She is smart and the instructor is amazing!


----------

